# My latest finished outfits



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello all,

These are my latest few outifts finished.

Enjoy and Happy Knitting!


Some items made from More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie. Others I have just designed.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the outfits on the dolls. Some lucky little girls are going to be very happy with these. I dress dolls also, and just mostly use baby patterns converted to doll sizes for the knitted ones, and the crocheted ones I make up.


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow you have been busy, love them all, what size doll is that? Juney


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Love the outfits on the dolls. Some lucky little girls are going to be very happy with these. I dress dolls also, and just mostly use baby patterns converted to doll sizes for the knitted ones, and the crocheted ones I make up.


Hello scottybearNSW,

Thank You.

I can do these outfits off by heart now! I have made so many, but I love making them.

Some patterns I change to, time allowing.

Are you making any clothes at the moment? I would like to see some photos.

Take care and Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Juney66 said:


> Wow you have been busy, love them all, what size doll is that? Juney


Hi Juney,

Yes, a few more finished. Slow going getting to the bottom of the pile! LOL

These sets are for a 16-17 inch doll. The doll in photos is a Baby Born, which is a 17 inch.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

do you knit the fur into the outfit


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I love the outfits


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my word they are beautiful, makes me want to go and strip the dolls upstairs and make some of these beautiful outfits.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Lucky little doll..you could make a outfit for each of the holidays..you did a beautiful job...


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

I LOVE your work!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are all adorable, lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

diakas1 said:


> do you knit the fur into the outfit


Hello and yes I do.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

diakas1 said:


> I love the outfits


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> Oh my word they are beautiful, makes me want to go and strip the dolls upstairs and make some of these beautiful outfits.


Hello and Thanks.

If you make outfits for your dolls, please show us a pic.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Lucky little doll..you could make a outfit for each of the holidays..you did a beautiful job...


Hello and Thank You.

I think they can have an outfit for every day the amount I have made! LOL


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lovehomemade said:


> I LOVE your work!!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Leonora said:


> They are all adorable, lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello again and Thank You


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I am making a sleeveless vest for my DH at the moment. I posted a photo of some dolls that I dressed on this forum a couple of weeks ago. They were under the heading "work done since I joined KP" and you should be able to find them if you go to Search at the top of the page and type that heading in.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I am making a sleeveless vest for my DH at the moment. I posted a photo of some dolls that I dressed on this forum a couple of weeks ago. They were under the heading "work done since I joined KP" and you should be able to find them if you go to Search at the top of the page and type that heading in.


Hi scottybear,
I haven't made vests for ages! Happy Knitting and Thanks for letting me know, I will go and have a look.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Cuter than cute !! Such a feast for the eyes. Isn't it nice to have something that brings you so much enjoyment.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

All are beautiful, but your work are always is. I love them all but the green and white is really a eye opening. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Cuter than cute !! Such a feast for the eyes. Isn't it nice to have something that brings you so much enjoyment.


Thank You and yes, I agree.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

babybop said:


> All are beautiful, but your work are always is. I love them all but the green and white is really a eye opening. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks again babybop


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

endless creations said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky little doll..you could make a outfit for each of the holidays..you did a beautiful job...
> ...


I wanna come and play at your house.....LOL!! Love your work!!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > jonibee said:
> ...


Ha Ha Sad things I don't have any girls in it! I will have to hope for a grand daughter one day, hoping that's a while away yet!
But lots of other girls in the family to spoil until then!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

beautifully done they are gorgeous


----------



## yralee (Sep 11, 2011)

They are awesome!


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh-h....these little outfits just "bring a wide smile"...love everyone of them...just darling !!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work. I can hardly wait to get my book and get started. You are such an inspiration. I have granddaughters to knit for. One in particular that loves dolls and anything girly, pretty and pink. She is 5 years old. Her doll will love the clothes.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow! Terrific work. Do they come in adult sizes?!?


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

kyriakoulla said:


> beautifully done they are gorgeous


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

yralee said:


> They are awesome!


Thanks yralee


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Woolyarn said:


> Oh-h....these little outfits just "bring a wide smile"...love everyone of them...just darling !!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful, beautiful work. I can hardly wait to get my book and get started. You are such an inspiration. I have granddaughters to knit for. One in particular that loves dolls and anything girly, pretty and pink. She is 5 years old. Her doll will love the clothes.


Thanks. Fingers crossed that it's not far away! Come back and show us what you make! Please!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

LHODGE said:


> Wow! Terrific work. Do they come in adult sizes?!?


Thanks. If you want, you could do adult sizes!
I am going through my stash and using up the bits and pieces making these.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## sjsadams (Sep 10, 2011)

These are some of the cutest things I have seen! What will you do with all these outfits? Do you sell them at craft fairs and if you do how much do you sell each outfit for?


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

They are all just adorable!!! I love them. Beautiful work.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Very cute!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

sjsadams said:


> These are some of the cutest things I have seen! What will you do with all these outfits? Do you sell them at craft fairs and if you do how much do you sell each outfit for?


Hello and Thank You.

These outfits, some I sell online (I don't have the time to do markets/fairs), some go to family and friends and some I send to charities. I only sell some, to fund my next shopping day to buy more yarn to make more! But currently, I am working through the stash I have here and trying very hard not to buy more yarn! LOL Sometimes it works, other times it doesn't!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

penna knitter said:


> They are all just adorable!!! I love them. Beautiful work.


Thank You


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just so beauiful, great colors and so much talent


----------



## Vicky1946 (Jun 15, 2011)

They are gorgeous. Can I please have the patterns?
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow all adorable, you have been busy :thumbup:


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Darling outfits !! You do beautiful work !


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Those are so beautiful, especially the last one, is it hard to knit with fur??
Thank you for sharing


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love eveyone of them....to stinken cute. Are they gifts or are you selling them?


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely GORGEOUS. Your work and imagination are exquisite  Congratulations


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my you have been busy. They are gorgeous I love every one of them. Great job.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Love your dolls. I am not a designer, I need patterns. I too, knit and crochet doll clothes. Would be happy to purchase your patterns, they are great and your work is terrific.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

They are just unbelievable as always. I love your knitting!!
Pat


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

O my goodness, they are fantastic... I want to play..


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

All I can say is "wow". I don't know who these are for but I can imagine a little girl having a blast playing with these and changing their clothes!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

As always they are beautiful. I wish I had the time to make some. I am busy making baby clothes. Thaks for sharing.


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

They are gorgeous. Your work puts mine to shame, they are so professional looking. One day I hope mine look just as great.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think those are the most adorable outfits I have ever seen! Your color combinations are awesome.........some people just have a knack for picking out the right combinations and you, obviously are one of those! Great work! Fun to see what you have done....thanks for sharing.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful outfits


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love these! I have 3 small grand-daughters and need to start making doll clothes for them!!!


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I love these! I have 3 small grand-daughters and need to start making doll clothes for them!!!


Here is the pattern attached. They are both from the same pattern. The boleros I made by using the top half of the dress and made cap sleeves with the shells from the bottom of the dress pattern and then a row of shell on the bottom of the bolero.


----------



## mariebaker (Nov 10, 2011)

fantastic :-D


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Every outfit is sooo cute! Beautifully done and love the color combinations.


----------



## JoyWool (Mar 19, 2011)

I cannot pass this up without saying how beautiful these little outfits are. I just started knitting for the American girl Doll for Christmas for two of my Great Grandchildren. This could not come at a better time.
I have been knitting for years and coming across this web site is the best thing that I found. The only thing I spend so much time reading everything. Everyone is so very helpful. I hope to post in time.
Again beautiful outfits.
Joyce


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

They are perfect and beautiful


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Love all the outfits. Would look great on my life like baby dolls I make. Did you use one patter and just change things around? Would love the pattern.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

look at you girl going to town there all lovely your work is outstanding, the colors are wonderful together!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous, clever you! Super designs and colours. Love those furry yarns.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Are doll clothes easier because they are smaller than child size? You have such a beautiful assortment! Do you plan to sell any?


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

You are very clever!! The colours are lovely. Do you knit the furry yarn together with the other yarn?


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

As usual, fantastic work, love them all!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 



Pam


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

What everyone else said. just beautiful


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful. Wonderful work.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love your work, the one you called Lucky was my favorite.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

My, how beautiful they all are, some lucky girl will be so excited!!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Love each one of them. Beautiful.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow!!!!!! you are very talented I love the outfits. You go girl!


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I checked the internet for Vicki Moodie's book. Every source they listed for the book was unable to come up with it. Did I miss something? I tried Amazon, Barnes & Noble and one other one and they said "no Match found". Can someone tell me where I can purchase this book? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## thecrowrace (Mar 15, 2011)

OMG, these are just too cute. Great job.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Cin said:


> Beautiful work!


Thanks Cin


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

10Jean said:


> great job!


Thank You 10Jean


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Nanny26 said:


> Just so beauiful, great colors and so much talent


Thanks Nanny26. Can you tell I love making these sets? I think you can!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Vicky1946 said:


> They are gorgeous. Can I please have the patterns?
> [email protected]
> Thank you


Thanks Vicky1946.

The pattern book is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

Can be purchased online in Australia. If your not in Australia, message me and I will send through information. I have found a supplier that I can purchase from. As long as your happy to pay price of book and postage cost to you.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Wow, wow, wow all adorable, you have been busy :thumbup:


Thank You. Yes, I have!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

perlie24 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. thanks for sharing.


Thanks and I am happy to share.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Cindylu said:


> Darling outfits !! You do beautiful work !


Thanks Cindylu


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> Those are so beautiful, especially the last one, is it hard to knit with fur??
> Thank you for sharing


Thank You. No I don't find it hard with the fur. It's different when you first knitting with it, but you get use to it.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Love eveyone of them....to stinken cute. Are they gifts or are you selling them?


Thank You. Some I sell, some go to family and friends and some go to charities.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

ghosking said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS. Your work and imagination are exquisite  Congratulations


Thank You. Glad you liked seeing them.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Lalane said:


> Oh my you have been busy. They are gorgeous I love every one of them. Great job.


Thanks and I have been busy, I have so many to finish off. But getting there!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

joycie3 said:


> Love your dolls. I am not a designer, I need patterns. I too, knit and crochet doll clothes. Would be happy to purchase your patterns, they are great and your work is terrific.


Hello and Thank You.

Able to buy easily online in Australia.

If you not in Australia and want me to order a book for you, message me and I will send you the information. Sounds like it has been lucky me finding a supplier for members here!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

DianePW said:


> Adorable!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> They are just unbelievable as always. I love your knitting!!
> Pat


Thanks Pat. Glad you liked them.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Priscilla Owen said:


> O my goodness, they are fantastic... I want to play..


Thank You. Sounds like I need to set up a play date! LOL


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

gypsie said:


> All I can say is "wow". I don't know who these are for but I can imagine a little girl having a blast playing with these and changing their clothes!


Thanks. Some of these I sell, others go to family and friends and some go to charities. But I love making them!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> As always they are beautiful. I wish I had the time to make some. I am busy making baby clothes. Thaks for sharing.


Thanks again LTN666.

I will have to get baby clothes happening soon, a new addition into family next May!

What are you making now?


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

marilyn1977 said:


> They are gorgeous. Your work puts mine to shame, they are so professional looking. One day I hope mine look just as great.


Thank You. I am sure your knitting is just fine. I bet your items look just as good! I would love to see some photos!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> I think those are the most adorable outfits I have ever seen! Your color combinations are awesome.........some people just have a knack for picking out the right combinations and you, obviously are one of those! Great work! Fun to see what you have done....thanks for sharing.


Now I am blushing! LOL

Thanks and I have so much fun making these. Glad you liked to see them!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> beautiful outfits


Thanks mambo22


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I love these! I have 3 small grand-daughters and need to start making doll clothes for them!!!


Thanks. I am sure your grand daughters will love what you make.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

marilyn1977 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I love these! I have 3 small grand-daughters and need to start making doll clothes for them!!!
> ...


Oh, I need to learn to crochet! Great pattern.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

mariebaker said:


> fantastic :-D


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

debch said:


> Every outfit is sooo cute! Beautifully done and love the color combinations.


Thanks. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

JoyWool said:


> I cannot pass this up without saying how beautiful these little outfits are. I just started knitting for the American girl Doll for Christmas for two of my Great Grandchildren. This could not come at a better time.
> I have been knitting for years and coming across this web site is the best thing that I found. The only thing I spend so much time reading everything. Everyone is so very helpful. I hope to post in time.
> Again beautiful outfits.
> Joyce


Thanks Joyce.

Your great grandchildren will be very lucky with you knitting outfits for their special American Girls.

Don't worry, your not the only one spending too much time on here! I am exactly the same!

I would love to see what you have knitted!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> They are perfect and beautiful


Thank You


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

endless creations said:


> LTN666 said:
> 
> 
> > As always they are beautiful. I wish I had the time to make some. I am busy making baby clothes. Thaks for sharing.
> ...


I am making hats, blankets, sweaters, bibs, a dress and also sewing for this little one. This one is due in April. I am a busy Bee.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

catlover said:


> Love all the outfits. Would look great on my life like baby dolls I make. Did you use one patter and just change things around? Would love the pattern.


Thank You. Depending on the size of babies dolls you make, may not be suitable. These pattern are around 16-17inch.
Pattern book is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

Readily available purchase online in Australia.

Outside of Australia, I can order a copy if your happy to pay cost of book and postage to you. Message me if your interested.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow. They are all great. You do excellent work.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

i knit said:


> look at you girl going to town there all lovely your work is outstanding, the colors are wonderful together!


Thank You. I love your profile photo, talk about great colours!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> Gorgeous, clever you! Super designs and colours. Love those furry yarns.


Thanks Janet.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

grammasam said:


> Are doll clothes easier because they are smaller than child size? You have such a beautiful assortment! Do you plan to sell any?


Not easier, less knitting and depends on what you do with the item. Patterns, plains, trims, etc. I just love making these!

I sell some, some go to family and friends, others to charities.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

jencollect said:


> You are very clever!! The colours are lovely. Do you knit the furry yarn together with the other yarn?


Thanks jen. You can knit the furry and another yarn, but when I use for trim I don't.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lavertera said:


> As usual, fantastic work, love them all!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Pam


Thanks Pam


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

sandiremedios said:


> What everyone else said. just beautiful


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

joy-ous1 said:


> These are absolutely beautiful. Wonderful work.


Thanks joy-ous


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

missylam said:


> I love your work, the one you called Lucky was my favorite.


Thank You. Yes, I love the lucky last!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lori2637 said:


> My, how beautiful they all are, some lucky girl will be so excited!!!!


Thanks


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Love each one of them. Beautiful.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> Wow!!!!!! you are very talented I love the outfits. You go girl!


Thanks pinkrose


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

joycie3 said:


> I checked the internet for Vicki Moodie's book. Every source they listed for the book was unable to come up with it. Did I miss something? I tried Amazon, Barnes & Noble and one other one and they said "no Match found". Can someone tell me where I can purchase this book? I would really appreciate it.


Hello,

I know in Australia it is easy to purchase online. But the ones I have seen do not post outside Australia.

But if you want a copy, I can order from supplier I have found. As long as your happy to pay for book and postage cost to you. Just message me.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

thecrowrace said:


> OMG, these are just too cute. Great job.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Now I have spent too much time on here! LOL

I hope I have replied to all comments. If I missed any, I am sorry!

Happy Knitting all!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, you are so gifted with your ability to knit such wonderful items. I have the same pattern book, but have only made one of the little beanies so far. After seeing how wonderful yours are, you have inspired me to continue on with the rest of the patterns and attempt some of your ideas with the fun fur etc. I actually bought the pattern book while on holiday on the Gold Coast back in October. So glad I bought it now.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> Wow, you are so gifted with your ability to knit such wonderful items. I have the same pattern book, but have only made one of the little beanies so far. After seeing how wonderful yours are, you have inspired me to continue on with the rest of the patterns and attempt some of your ideas with the fun fur etc. I actually bought the pattern book while on holiday on the Gold Coast back in October. So glad I bought it now.
> 
> love Jenny xxxx


Hi Jenny,
Thank You. Yes, pull this book out. I love my copy, even though I can do them off by heart now!

This book is so hard to get now, but lucky I have found a supplier and can help others out with purchasing a copy.

I would love to see what you come up with.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely outfits. I hope the ladies can get a pattern. Hope we get to see some more.


----------



## Lynn M (Nov 5, 2011)

What wonderful outfits! Thank you so much for sharing them.

You are really a gifted knitter.

Lynn


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Lovely outfits. I hope the ladies can get a pattern. Hope we get to see some more.


Thank You. It's a great pattern book.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Lynn M said:


> What wonderful outfits! Thank you so much for sharing them.
> 
> You are really a gifted knitter.
> 
> Lynn


Thanks Lynn.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Love your work.all the doll outfits are so beautiful.I like the green and white a lot.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lalitha said:


> Love your work.all the doll outfits are so beautiful.I like the green and white a lot.


Thank You lalitha


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you. Have you any idea how much the book & postage would be????


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Fabulous! I can't let my grandniece near my computer or she will be at me to make them for ALL her dolls! Haha

Anita


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Just lovely, and makes you smile to look at them...love all the colors. Judy


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

joycie3 said:


> Thank you. Have you any idea how much the book & postage would be????


Hello. I just sent you a message.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Fabulous! I can't let my grandniece near my computer or she will be at me to make them for ALL her dolls! Haha
> 
> Anita


Ha Ha Anita. That would keep you busy!

Thanks


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> Just lovely, and makes you smile to look at them...love all the colors. Judy


Thanks Judy


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Fantastic knitting!!!! They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You are very creative and prolific! Beautiful doll clothes.


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

These are so very cute. I am newer to knitting and I am wondering if you could please tell me the exact names of the patterns and where I can find them as I would love to do some of these for premie babies in our area. Thank you in advance


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Hello all,
> 
> These are my latest few outifts finished.
> 
> ...


 These are so very cute. I am newer to knitting and I am wondering if you could please tell me the exact names of the patterns and where I can find them as I would love to do some of these for premie babies in our area. Thank you in advance


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

They are all so adorable! Looks like you have been busy!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

ramram0003 said:


> Fantastic knitting!!!! They are all beautiful!!!


Thank You ramram003


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> You are very creative and prolific! Beautiful doll clothes.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

DarleneF said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Thank You and Welcome to knitting. It's a great craft.

The title of the pattern book is; More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie. It is easy to locate in Australia.

If you are outside of Australia, I can get a copy for you, as long as you are happy to pay for book price and postage to you.

Private message me if your interested and I can workout postage for you.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Dory said:


> They are all so adorable! Looks like you have been busy!


Thanks Dory. Yes I have been. I don't think there is a day that I don't have the needles going!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Great outfits.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

pink is very cute.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Just love those outfits!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

They are all gorgeous ...well done......love them all...xxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

